# how many backstraps can one use



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

just a few pic.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It is that time of year for sure


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

waterfox said:


> just a few pic.


its guys like you that just makes me sick. on another note i gave up hunting our ml season for a 2 week trip to florida with my oldest son for some warm weather ice fishing.
sherman


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

The bucks on your property have some good looking, symmetric racks.....and the herd certainly appears healthy.


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

I saw those same bucks tonight! Guys if u wanna see "his" deer check it out! Live crush cam ( lee and Tiffany). Nice one though.


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

Monark22 said:


> I saw those same bucks tonight! Guys if u wanna see "his" deer check it out! Live crush cam ( lee and Tiffany). Nice one though.


----------

